# Dave Hudson's Tea & Biscuits audax 29 January



## User (30 Jan 2012)




----------



## Alberto (30 Jan 2012)

LucyBP and I also rode the event! It was a nice route indeed, we were familiar with most of the roads as it was a similar route to that of the New Upper Tea we did in October. Cold at the start and not superspeedy initially as we were cycling along with a big group until the first control. The route was much nicer after this, and the second half was great. Plenty of hot drinks and biscuits to keep us going. The hills on the way back (2nd loop) seemed tougher than on the way to Billingshurst, but overall a very enjoyable ride. Finished by 2:15 pm at the car park.

Already looking forward to our first 200 in February (still deciding which one to do though).

A ride report can be found here


----------



## LouiseL (5 Feb 2012)

A very enjoyable day out despite the cold (and hills). Very well looked after by El S as always. Good to see you at the finish TMN. Unfortunately Martin M & myself lingered too long over a sausage sarnie breakfast so were 50 mins late starting! Oops! Martin forgets he has to adjust set off time to take account of my slowness. I have to say though that the last part of the 50K home afterwards was tough going indeed.It was _very_ cold and my legs were just not working properly. Probably more down to my lack of fitness than the cold though. Martin was a real gent waiting for me. He must have been absolutely frozen! At least I was continually moving , albeit slowly. Roll on some warmer weather!


----------

